# Mylink and Blackberry



## Gumbyone (Mar 4, 2014)

Has anyone had suscess with the mylink and a blackberry z30? I have tried 3 and all have the same horrible bluetooth connections. The older blackberrys you could say kinda worked but the new ones not so well. 



So far with the cruze this mylink has had more issues than it is worth.


tks g1


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

It's not the mylink that is having the issues. This has been a common problem across the board. Each cell phone company is responsible for the drivers/firmware that supports their bluetooth devices and unfortunately many of them are not up to par. With Blackberry, this does not surprise me. They have had difficulty supporting their products in the first place given the recent company depreciation. Have a friend with a newer iPhone or S4/S5 try to connect and I'll be he/she won't have an issue.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Get a new phone. Blackberry has entered the app development market in an attempt to save themselves. Their hardware has been sub par for the past 5 years.


----------



## poriggity (Apr 30, 2014)

99_XC600 said:


> Get a new phone. Blackberry has entered the app development market in an attempt to save themselves. Their hardware has been sub par for the past 5 years.



This! Does Blackberry still make phones? Wow.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

poriggity said:


> This! Does Blackberry still make phones? Wow.


No ragging on OP but they call the Blackberry the most expensive paperweight you'll ever own


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> No ragging on OP but they call the Blackberry the most expensive paperweight you'll ever own


They forgot about a Lada


----------



## Gumbyone (Mar 4, 2014)

I would dissagree that it is a provider as with the new blackberry there is not that much a provider can choose between like the older phones. Also if it were a driver issue then I would wonder why it work on all the other New Models of GM's ? I have a rental car every other week and it works pefectly in Impalas and Malibu's, as well as the trucks. This seems to be a cruze specific issue, to be sure I do plan on trying it in a new one when at the dealer tomorrow.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Well since posting I'm starting to wonder if out cars have issues with the BT. My iPhone was working just fine and now it won't connect. WTF! I'll try to resync in the morning but this is a hmmmm.....


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey everyone,

Please reach out to our Infotainment Team if you are experiencing any Bluetooth, MyLink, or connection concerns. Their number is 855-478-7767, and they would be happy to possibly provide a solution. They are available 7 days a week from 8 a.m. until 10 p.m. EST. We are looking forward to hearing any updates after making contact with them. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Gumbyone (Mar 4, 2014)

The only response from the infotainment team is we will log your issue and thanks for calling. I did take another new one out and the radio had all the same issues. It would seem that the only part that actually functions well on this is the Radio .. MP3 Play from USB is interesting and so slow to navigate , Bluetooth handsfree or audio is horrific, and the XM cuts out constantly. Its funny as the Malibu rental I had last week worked perfectly. .. hmmm if only they could swap radios.


----------

